# Quote for a Costco



## TheSmitty (5 mo ago)

Hi Everyone! 

My local costco reached out and was looking for a sweeping quote for 7 days a week. The lot itself is 360,000 sq ft and there’s 9500 sq ft of sidewalk space. I was looking for advice to provide a competitive quote! Thank you in advance!


----------



## TheSmitty (5 mo ago)

TheSmitty said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My local costco reached out and was looking for a sweeping quote for 7 days a week. The lot itself is 360,000 sq ft and there’s 9500 sq ft of sidewalk space. I was looking for advice to provide a competitive quote! Thank you in advance!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

@TheSmitty no need to keep starting new threads with the exact same question as you original post, locking this thread.


----------

